

Responsive vertical Timeline.css - christian_fei
http://christian-fei.com/tutorials/simple-vertical-timeline-with-css/#14

======
lanna
Boy, you really never get tired of reposting this, do you?

~~~
christian_fei
Sry for abusing ycombinator, won't happen again.

